# KREEPFEST! - August 8-10, 2014 - Missouri



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)

Kreepfest
August 8-10, 2014
Harrisonville, MO (about 30 miles south of Kansas City)








Often described as a family reunion for The Addams Family, you're invited to join fellow haunters and Halloween fanatics at Kreepfest 2014 in Harrisonville, Missouri this August and have fun, learn some cool tricks and tips, maybe win some cool prizes, and share camaraderie with folks who just 'get it'.

Friday night is meet-greet-and-movie night complete with a snack bar and one of the worst films ever made. Share the cheese-fest with some of the coolest haunters in all the world.

Saturday morning, we have demos, discussions, and even a dance instruction! First, Wes 'Bourno' Bourn will be hosting a demo on pneumatics that will teach those who have never tried it, as well as offering a few new twists for those who have. Then, Mike Jones and Steve Mosley from Kansas City Home Haunters Club will be showing us all how to create and run a photobooth at our own haunt. After lunch, Carl Shoeber, president of SOMO (Southern Missouri) Home Haunt Club will speak on taking outdoor haunts to the next level. Brad Moul, President of FearCrafters haunt club will be demonstrating a myriad of tombstone tricks and techniques. Lastly, Becki Arnall of Dream Spiral LLC in Joplin will teach everyone how to do the Thriller dance.

Once all the demos and dancing has ended, the prizes will be doled out and the Trade Fair Hall will be turned into M. Baum High in preparation for Haunted Homecoming where the student bodies will return from the grave to dance the night away in their fetid finery.

Sunday morning, KCHH will host a delicious brunch before everyone settles in for the annual make-and-take-a-palooza! Make your own fog ring cannon, a monster whose eyes follow you, creepy barbed wire, or a decimated human skin to adorn your haunt walls. Choose one or make them all!

If you like Halloween, if you enjoy decorating for trick-or-treaters, if you love creepy stuff and want to be surrounded by people who feel the same way, then get your carcass to Kreepfest! Visit us on Facebook and check out our website at kreepfest.org for more information. See you there!


----------



## Evilizabeth (May 8, 2007)

Check out this awesome video of Kreepfest 2013!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

We'll be there!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Down to 5 days for Friday night movie at KreepFest !!!!!!


----------

